
Google Just Gave Millions of Users a Reason to Keep Chrome - tomklein
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/04/12/google-chrome-81-tab-groups-tab-management-update-chrome-browser/
======
bradknowles
Just created a link: [http://archive.today/WRHTG](http://archive.today/WRHTG)

------
bradknowles
Requires disabling Adblock. Is there an Adblock-blocker free link?

------
bradknowles
TLDR; It’s all about the new tab groups feature in the latest version of
Chrome.

